# ,

## Anna1985

,  .      .       -   ,    .    ?            .  ,     2 --            . .

----------


## room111

-

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


-     .

----------


## Anna1985

,          1     ?

----------


## room111

( .),   +    ( , ).

----------


## Anna1985

> ( .),   +    ( , ).


,   .    . . ,     .

----------

,  .        ,  .

----------


## Anna1985

> ,  .        ,  .


    ?

----------


## Lisaya

> .  ,     2 --            . .


   ,  ,     ,      .   ,  ,  ,    -,       .      ,  .

----------


## Anna1985

> ,  ,     ,      .   ,  ,  ,    -,       .      ,  .


..    ,    ,    ?

----------


## room111

.    -  .     -   .  -     .      ,    -     .

----------


## Lisaya

.          ,   ,        ,         ,        .          .  98 %                    .    .

----------


## Anna1985

,   ,    ,  -      :Frown:

----------

